# Looking for cheap unicorn bottles locally



## VapeSnow

Looking for cheap unicorn bottles locally!!

Do anybody know where i can get them?


----------



## kevkev

Sir Vape have the Authentic Chubby Gorilla ones @ R18


----------



## VapeSnow

R18 is hectic if i want to buy 200


----------



## kevkev

VapeSnow said:


> R18 is hectic if i want to buy 200



Sure is, why would you want 200 tho?


----------



## VapeSnow

Because i Diy a lot and i have something in the pipeline

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kayzer

VapeSnow said:


> Because i Diy a lot and i have something in the pipeline


If you're starting up a business you should import or ask an established vendor for a leg up. 

If you're preparing free samples for us we'll bring our own bottles. 

Whether or not my advice is useful to you, I'd still like a sample for discovering your nascent talent.  

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Kayzer said:


> If you're starting up a business you should import or ask an established vendor for a leg up.
> 
> If you're preparing free samples for us we'll bring our own bottles.
> 
> Whether or not my advice is useful to you, I'd still like a sample for discovering your nascent talent.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Yeah i will be definitely be importing bottles but for now i was just asking around. Or maybe 30ml glass bottles with droppers? And yes buddy there will be testers if you enjoy dessert eliquid!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz

For glass and plastic bottles you can try Bonpak in Diep River.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Dubz said:


> For glass and plastic bottles you can try Bonpak in Diep River.


Thx buddy I appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kayzer

On second thought it's not unlikely that we have locally manufactured glass bottles with droppers. Consol?

I'm vaping Hazeworks Scream right now and will be having DDD with my coffee in the morning. 

Desert vapes qualify as ADV in books. 

I'm not a decades long vaper but every focus group needs at least two noobs. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sluggazn

I got clear glass 30ml bottles with pointed dropper (the ball tip drippers are kak!) from a place in PMB called foodpac. Think they were between R10 and R12. If you are reusing your bottles then I suggest glass, much easier to get rid of the previous liquids scent. I also got 100ml plastic bottles with a poited tip for R7.50 from Victoria Packaging, also in PMB. If you found somewhere to get chubby gorrila or similar bottles for cheap please let me know. H
Good luck with your future venture


----------



## WELIHF

Clyrolinx is very well priced, around R7 for glass dropper bottles and even less for the Unicorn bottles 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape

WELIHF said:


> Clyrolinx is very well priced, around R7 for glass dropper bottles and even less for the Unicorn bottles
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



they are some of the cheapest around


----------

